# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Adding Logo into Report Manager in SSRS - 2008

## donalejandro

Hello,

We are using SQL Server 2008 and I am trying to figure out how to put our company logo in Report Manager, in 2005 it was easy to do, but I believe I have to open CSS file not sure which location to go to (programs files or program files (x86) .  Can someone give me a detail explanation or link in how to add a logo?  All I see in the internet a vague explanation.  Thank you in Advance.

----------


## SpywareDr

http://weblogs.asp.net/jongalloway/r...report-manager

----------


## donalejandro

Thank you.

----------


## SpywareDr

No problem.  :Smilie:

----------


## roscin

Hi,
You have to add it in the config file of reporting. In the link of SpywareDr there is nice explanation.

----------

